# Ukc mistake??



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

call them ans see what shows he is down for. Did he win over someone 4 times?


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Also, if you still have your armband # that will help....


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I'll call them Monday I've been emailing them but they only have record of his last 2 wins over competition in feb but he also had two wins in his very 1st show they don't have record of I'll have to look thru pictures and see if I can make out my armband number I really thought he was done so I haven't been showing him and I cut off his pretty hair


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Did he have a temp number for those shows? if so, they might not have gotten transferred


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I can't make out my armband number from those shows o well and he already had his full registration no temporary I guess if worst comes to worst I'll just have to show him some more at least I have Tyra now for him to compete against hopefully he can beat her she shows really nice lol


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Are the points missing? or just the competition wins? call them on Monday. And there are worse things that having to Show again.... I've had to finish a couple of dogs "twice" because of my entry errors


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I'm not sure about the points I stopped counting after 100 they said he had 275 on record yea I don't really mind showing him again I enjoy it so o well I guess I'll see what they say and go from there


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you know who the judge of record was? Maybe they have recorded the wins in their notes.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm....you should get the dates of the shows and look up the judges if you need to. UKC should be able to tell who they had for the win. 

How annoying! Let us know what happens.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

So the ukc emailed me and said they found the mistake and his champion certificate will be mailed ASAP. That was all they said no explanation, weird


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is great news. Too bad they did not satisfy your curiosity as to what happed.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah!! some times the group wins don't get recorded as competition wins. UKC is pretty good about correcting mistakes. Now get yer butt in gear and come to NC OCt 5th for this years UPBA specialty. there will be MC stds


----------

